# A Jazzy Anthology



## ErickWrites (Jul 6, 2009)

Hello all,

I wanted to let anyone in or around San Diego, as well as anyone who plans on visiting San Diego in the coming weeks, that jazz legends Peter Sprague and Kevyn Lattau will be paying tribute to Sergio Mendes on June 26th at 7PM.

For information visit:

San Diego Cultural Events

Be Well,

Erick


----------

